# WoW Highping?!



## Gidgnömm (14. März 2010)

Hallo Leute, seid ein paar tagen habe ich in World of Warcraft eine latenz von ca 1500-30000. Bei den ersten malen bin ich immer zu meinem bruder gegangen und habe geschaut wie es bei ihm aussieht,er jedoch hatte nur eine 20-50er latenz. Also habe ich oft einfach andere spiele gestartet um nachzusehen wie es dort läuft. in Counter strike z.b. ist meine ping bei 15-30.Also wollte ich fragen ob ihr vielleicht eine Lösung kennt.
Danke im Vorraus

___
Jan


----------



## Nimbe (14. März 2010)

deaktivier mal alle addons! Ist es dann besser? dann aktiviere nach und nach addosn bis du den übeltäter gefunden hast (meist sind es veraltete addons)
lösch dann mal cache und wtf ordner wenns net besser wird gegebenfalls repair.exe ausführen

Aber so ne latenz hab ich noch nie gesehn^^ wie isn deine i-leitung bzw dein pc?



edit: first! 11elf


----------



## LiamProd (14. März 2010)

Schau mal in deine rechte Taskleiste, ob der Blizzarddownloader bei dir aktiv ist. Er startet sich in der Regel immer automatisch, wenn sich ein Patch im vorraus runter laden lässt. Einfach rechtsklick auf den Downloader und beenden, bei mir raubt der auch etwas Performance.


Ansonsten schau mal im Taskmanager was für "unnötige" Programme im Hintergrund bei dir laufen und beende sie.


----------



## Selidia (14. März 2010)

AV laufen lassen
Task Manager auf unbekannte Prozesse überprüfen
AddOns de/aktivieren
Router neustarten
Cache / WTF Ordner reinigen


----------



## Gidgnömm (14. März 2010)

das meiste schon gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also inet is 16000er repair is grad gelaufen daher keine addons mehr direkt wow wida disco und highping klappt iwie nix und es liegt ja nicht an pc etc da ich in anderen games ohne prob zurecht  komme und mein bro ja auch xD


----------



## DeluxeOne (14. März 2010)

was du eventuell auch mal versuchen kannst ist PingEnhancer das hat bei mir den ping auch recht annehmbar gesenkt ^^ windoof wartet im normalfall mit der übertragung der daten bis eine gewisse menge an daten gesammelt wurde das programm hebt dieses daten sammeln auf und schickt die daten praktisch direkt weiter 


ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen ^^


----------



## Skyler93 (14. März 2010)

*hust* stop downloading porn *hust*
evtl. läuft ja der blizzard background downloader und der stresst a wengal, sonst schau mal ob das auf allen realms so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. März 2010)

aber das hier hat nix mit TcpAckFrequency zu tun. da ist was im argen. addons/repair oder vlt doch windows was momentan in einigen spielen rumzickt seit irgend nem update


----------



## Gidgnömm (14. März 2010)

ich instale erstmal wow neu und defragmentiere alles usw dann mal schauen,downloader läuft net und erstrecht net seid 3 tagen xD


----------



## Gidgnömm (14. März 2010)

so neu installiert gepatched ohne addons direkt wieder disconnect=(((
help xD


----------



## Dragonfrezzer (14. März 2010)

Vllt. einfach mal den technischen Support anrufen die kennen sich mit sowas aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn nicht versuchs doch mal bei google, da gibt es vielleicht Leute die dasselbe Problem haben


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2010)

Efmorjz schrieb:


> Closed



Lügner. Ist noch offen.

Achja, haste das auch auf anderen Servern getestet ? bzw Realmpool ? Vielleicht Nippelt euer Server auch nur ab ^^


----------

